# Windows Movie Maker problem



## Keltena (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm having an issue with Windows Movie Maker. Basically, whenever I try to import .avi files, it starts to import them and then freezes. Are .avi files just too big to work at all? (It says they should work.) Or is there something else going on?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 14, 2009)

I have this problem sometimes. Do you have the right codacs for avi files? I think you can look them up on goggle.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 16, 2009)

.avi files aren't supported by Windows Media Maker. Try installing a codec pack like CCCP or K-Lite. Or, convert your avi file to something else. There's lots of free video converters on Download.com. If codec packs don't work, then find other software to edit videos. I don't know of any free programs, but Adobe Premiere Elements might be an option (never tried it).


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm fairly sure I've imported AVI's into Windows Movie Maker before without any problems.

It probably depends on the type of AVI file... I know the ones my digital camera makes work fine in Windows Movie Maker, but some kinds might be a little glitchier.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 16, 2009)

I have had a problem similar to this. Hey i'm not sure whether it'll work for you but try to publish the clip again then deleting the original, then try and play it. Sorry.


----------

